# GONE bikini car wash Aug 17th



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh my my!!! This might be worth holding onto the goat for!! I found this posted on ls1gto.com. G.O.N.E On the Border Mexican Bar and Grill Bikini Car Wash!!! Click on link to see details!!!!

Oh Red, that does not mean you have to wear your bikini!:lol:

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241438


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

"*Oh Red, that does not mean you have to wear your bikini!*"

Ouch :lol:


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh mannn, the Malibu is totally getting washed there.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Just posted up and registered. I hope those girls know how to zaino or else they ain't gettin near my goat!!! :rofl:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> Just posted up and registered. I hope those girls know how to zaino or else they ain't gettin near my goat!!! :rofl:


as long as they done wear some abrasive bikinis with glitter that will scratch or buttons, they can rub all over that goat if they want too!!!:lol: :willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Let`s not forget to tell em to take the rings off too.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I am not wearing a bikini and driving 3 hours just to have my car washed.

GEESH.

Besides, I need waxed.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I am not wearing a bikini and driving 3 hours just to have my car washed.
> 
> GEESH.
> 
> Besides, I need waxed.


Its not just a car wash. You can put the bikini on after you get there. Oh, and just stop at a salon and get your bikini wax before the day of the event. :lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Let`s not forget to tell em to take the rings off too.


Your right, I dont know how many times I have been groped and those rings cut the flesh easy!!!:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Its not just a car wash. You can put the bikini on after you get there. Oh, and just stop at a salon and get your bikini wax before the day of the event. :lol:


Do they have changing booths there? 
What do the wax maidens look like your way? 

Down here there are little asian women running those places and when I go in they all laugh at me and talk to each other pointing at me. I don't understand a word of it. I don't want to walk out of the place talking high pitched.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

No asians....Good 'ol country gal with summer teeth, bleeched hair, cut off jean shorts, picnic table lookin' shirt, big ole bupa action, and white rubber crabbin' boots! heee haaaww:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

What NO wet T-shirts? I'll drive the whole way up there to find Granny Clampet washing cas then on the way home it will rain on it. 

Brutus Thornapple. The Born Loser.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> No asians....Good 'ol country gal with summer teeth, bleeched hair, cut off jean shorts, picnic table lookin' shirt, big ole bupa action, and white rubber crabbin' boots! heee haaaww:willy:


Daisy Duke is going to be there?!? arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> What NO wet T-shirts? I'll drive the whole way up there to find Granny Clampet washing cas then on the way home it will rain on it.
> 
> Brutus Thornapple. The Born Loser.


Yea, ask her to show her hooters and she lifts her skirt!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Yea, ask her to show her hooters and she lifts her skirt!


woooo-hooooo:willy:


----------

